# When to do some beak trimming?



## katsuke (Dec 22, 2017)

Its been about 2 years with my buddy Archer now. Was wondering if his beak might need trimming soon?
Tried looking up for photos and help on when its time for a trim but couldn't find any. Got a photo here of him today, what do you guys think? :


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It's a bit hard to tell exactly where the tip of the beak is but if it is where I think it is then it does look a bit overgrown, does he have things in the cage that he can use to keep the beak in shape like cuttlebone or mineral blocks? In looking at the picture there seems to be a dark line on his left front toenail (right side in picture) is that really the case and if so are there any on the other nails? I don't want to alarm you but if there are dark spots on the nails, along with an overgrown beak, that could be a sign of a liver problem. Do you have an avian vet?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Normally, a Budgies beak won’t overgrow. Sometimes a condition can make it happen. If you haven’t already done this, it would be a good idea to take Archer to an avian vet for some bloodwork to figure out “why” the beak is overgrowing. 

By that pic, it’s very hard to tell how far the tip goes. I’m not sure where it ends. It looks like the ‘line’ in the photo extends into the line in the feathers.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What are you feeding Archer? 
I would recommend having Archer seen by an Avian Vet for a complete physical.

Avian Physical Examination

Nutritional Diseases

Understanding Avian Laboratory Tests*


----------



## katsuke (Dec 22, 2017)

Cody said:


> It's a bit hard to tell exactly where the tip of the beak is but if it is where I think it is then it does look a bit overgrown, does he have things in the cage that he can use to keep the beak in shape like cuttlebone or mineral blocks? In looking at the picture there seems to be a dark line on his left front toenail (right side in picture) is that really the case and if so are there any on the other nails? I don't want to alarm you but if there are dark spots on the nails, along with an overgrown beak, that could be a sign of a liver problem. Do you have an avian vet?


Yup he has a block and cuttlebones.
Yeah he kinda has dark spots on his nail. I do know of some vets nearby, I'll probably bring him to one!


----------



## katsuke (Dec 22, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *What are you feeding Archer?
> I would recommend having Archer seen by an Avian Vet for a complete physical.
> 
> Avian Physical Examination
> ...


He eats certain vegetables : Lettuce, Potato leaves..
And the rest is mostly the grain mix. I'll get him to a vet for sure and see what they have to say!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are these avian vets, a vet that does not commonly work with birds may not be qualified to fully access the problems, if there are any. If these are not avian vets please see if you can locate an exotic vet as they usually have avian experience. Whatever vet you do end up seeing make sure you ask if there could be a liver issue.


----------

